# Anyone know anything about this work?



## Constance (Jan 5, 2021)

Hello Everyone, I am trying to research this painting and have NO IDEA about who the artist is, the style, the country where it was created, the age....anything. Does anyone know anything about this? I put it into google image and nothing. Please do let me know your thoughts. 

Thanks you


----------

